# So, what did everyone buy at the big Auction????



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, too busy this weekend to go to North Van for the auction, but what did everyone pick up? Any great deals you're all oooohhhhhing about?

Anthony


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah i was gonna go also, but too hung over and spent to much money that night. 

Plus i keep telling myself i really dont need anything more for my tanks lol.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I got nothing, too many family things to do today Was hoping to pick up some killifish, I guess I'll try again next time


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I got nothing, too many family things to do today Was hoping to pick up some killifish, I guess I'll try again next time


I know Kerry (local killifish breeder) has a few of his prized killies at his shop (Fantasy Aquatics) in Vancouver. The next auction won't be for another year. Me, I'm not that patient


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

finished working at 2 pm, so far to go there, hope next time they can find a richmond / vancouver area, easy to go! 
missing this big Auction again!!!! too bad


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

had a hangover couldnt go anywhere.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> had a hangover couldnt go anywhere.


 bad planning


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Gee... did anybody go??


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I grabbed a lot of nice guppies....very nice ones...some inexpensive lights (thanks DaveJ)

For people that like killifish this was the auction to be at!!! lots of them...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of killies and guppies but i didnt got any, i did get a total of 4 plecos tho


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a nice breeding pair of black angels. A couple albino bnp. Cheap air pumps. A pair of Killifish. A couple cheap heaters. All in all very happy. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I spent WAY to much!!!!!
about 10 lots of guppies
4 lots of cories
4 lots of Plecos that include 2 long fin ABNP
2 lots of Platies
1 lot of pineapple swordtails

about 100 fish in total

10 lots of plants
a couple of tanks
a few filters and inserts
some argenite sand
a couple of power heads

and a partridge in a pear tree (not)

I had a good time even if I cant afford to eat the rest of the month


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*vahc auction*

couple long clawed shrimps that went in my endler tank (thanx for bringing them in they're close to impossible to find here), bunch of painted fire reds for my chi setup. a few colourful killies that i missed out on last time from bca auction and finally bunch of equipments and magazines that i shall peruse through during my spare moments.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I spent WAY to much!!!!!
> about 10 lots of guppies
> 4 lots of cories
> 4 lots of Plecos that include 2 long fin ABNP
> ...


That's quite the haul!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mike: you should be able to eat more with all the money you saved


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

reeferious said:


> couple long clawed shrimps that went in my endler tank (thanx for bringing them in they're close to impossible to find here), bunch of painted fire reds for my chi setup. a few colourful killies that i missed out on last time from bca auction and finally bunch of equipments and magazines that i shall peruse through during my spare moments.


do you mean red claw macrobrachian shrimp? I'm green with envy - I've been trying to get a starter group _for years_!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

good thing I bought a 100 LB's of various fish foods over the last couple of weeks.

I won't have to by more till spring.

But with my Africans, Guppies, and Plecos producing fry last week I may have to bring in some of my tanks from outside and set them up in the garage.

I forget to mention the free books I got for helping set up.
Dough and I got there at 7:45 I left White Rock at 6:30 and got home at 4:30. 
Just like I used to when I still worked<G>

The fish are all in thanks and the bags are drying for re use.

The plants are all floating in the various tanks ready to be planted in the morning.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Picked up some strip lights, moss balls and a hob filter. I will have to get Claudia to buy my raffle tickets next time, she always wins something. Congrats on the new fluval edge tank.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow! Congratulations to Claudia 
I'm sure everyone score a deal here or there.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> Picked up some strip lights, moss balls and a hob filter. I will have to get Claudia to buy my raffle tickets next time, she always wins something. Congrats on the new fluval edge tank.


Sure, i can do that :bigsmile: I bought Dave's (davefrombc) tockets and he won the filter lol



jobber604 said:


> wow! Congratulations to Claudia
> I'm sure everyone score a deal here or there.


Thank you, i think i am gonna b setting up a shrimp tank now


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't get Claudia to buy your tickets .. I gave her money to buy a strip for me .. She got them and hers same time .. I'm sure she kept mine and gave me hers .. That's how she won my tank , but I did get a nice filter consolation prize from her tickets .. She doesn't admit swapping tickets on me though .


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Great day....met some very nice people.

I picked up a pair of Black moscow guppies, a pair of Red moscow guppies which gave birth in the bag on the way home, now have around 30 fry. Also picked up 6 different pairs of killies, a light for my 10 gal, a complete plastic 4 gal to hold all my new fry, all for under $70. Oh yeah picked up some nice books on aquarium fish also.



The Blue moscow guppies I bought at the BCA auction gave birth to a couple of dozen fry a few days after I bought them home. 

SWEET.......!


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Shell Dweller, you did pick up some great deals, nice chatting with you at the auction.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Don't get Claudia to buy your tickets .. I gave her money to buy a strip for me .. She got them and hers same time .. I'm sure she kept mine and gave me hers .. That's how she won my tank , but I did get a nice filter consolation prize from her tickets .. She doesn't admit swapping tickets on me though .


 Dave, that was her commission for acting as your purchasing agent.  Agents don't work for free.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Don't get Claudia to buy your tickets .. I gave her money to buy a strip for me .. She got them and hers same time .. I'm sure she kept mine and gave me hers .. That's how she won my tank , but I did get a nice filter consolation prize from her tickets .. She doesn't admit swapping tickets on me though .


Sure Dave, if that makes u feel better but i did give luck tho u got something lol



hlee72ca said:


> Dave, that was her commission for acting as your purchasing agent.  Agents don't work for free.


There u go hahahahha i have to make some money some how lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If not mikebike keeps outbidding me on those albino red guppies, I would have gotten some home...

For the grant price, the expensive set of LED light worth $500 donated by J & L aquatics, the called the first ticket which is one number after me. And no one came forward, so they did a re-draw, then they called the ticket one before me. I was this close to win the grant price 2 years in a row.


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

Claudia, what color is the fluval edge you won? 
The one I won was is a copper orange!

I got a small tank with half a dozen blue Moscow guppies, a little tank, a marine ammonia test kit, some chemicals, frags and dried up coral glue 
Plus the fluval edge I won!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you get a blue eyed L144 long fin I will trade you a pair of Albino Red Moscow guppies for it<VBG>

That was a nice light Patric won.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*red macrobrachian shrimps*



Ursus sapien said:


> do you mean red claw macrobrachian shrimp? I'm green with envy - I've been trying to get a starter group _for years_!


one each of male and female plus juvenile pair. hopefully these will form the core group for my shrimp breeding endeaver.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I would be remiss in not mentioning how Wing purchased two pairs of cichlids, he was bidding and giving everyone who dared bid against him, the ice-cold stare. The look of someone with deep pockets, and one who was not going to lose the auction, lol.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 12 cardinal tetras for my girlfriends tank (from charles) along with some gravel and floating bamboo and 2 nice pieces of driftwood for my tank.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

got some nice carvings to support Piaba, some saltwater supplies, reef sand, python parts, books...

all in all a fun day.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

fishykisses said:


> Claudia, what color is the fluval edge you won?
> The one I won was is a copper orange!
> 
> I got a small tank with half a dozen blue Moscow guppies, a little tank, a marine ammonia test kit, some chemicals, frags and dried up coral glue
> Plus the fluval edge I won!!!:bigsmile:


I got the orange too


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I had fun too but they need to limit the amount of guppies and killie a person can sell. There was to many of them .


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I had fun too but they need to limit the amount of guppies and killie a person can sell. There was to many of them .


Lots and lots of guppies lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Vahs did say no more than 5 of the same items.
i agree with you, way too many killie n guppies. we were also missing some discus last night.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

There were also a lot of Angel Fish too.
they need more Plecos<G>


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, I brought 2 L147 there


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> well, I brought 2 L147 there


You bought your own back?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant I brought 2 L147 to the auction for people to bid on...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was the winning bidder<VB>

Thanks for bring them.


----------

